# Meet Lily...we will foster her through rehab



## RikiDaisyDixie

I have been with HRI for some time but have never been a foster. This little girl was on the website for www.roverrescue.com, which is our local rescue. I just felt that I really wanted to help her, and since Perry's mom has been ill...I am just beside myself with the need to be of service for something I CAN do. We will pick her up tomorrow where she will need to stay in a crate for up to six weeks.

If anyone feels the desire to help donate for her surgeries, please see below. I wonder what Riki and Daisy will think of all of this. She sure looks like a havanese to me. Any one who has fostered a dog recovering from surgery, please let me know your tips.

Lily 
Terrier/Poodle Mix
Female, 3 years, 13 pounds
Urgent: This severly neglected dog was hit by a car. Her pelvis is shattered, she cannot stand up, and is in need of emergency surgery. Despite being in pain, she is super sweet. She deserves a second chance. Donations are urgently needed to help pay for her medical expenses. You can make a donation via PayPal or to Rover Rescue, P.O. Box 424, Redondo Beach, CA 90277. Please make a note on your check that it is for Lily. Thanks!


----------



## Amy R.

Linda, you are such a good person to do this! Best of luck with Lily's rehab!!


----------



## pjewel

God bless Lily. I hope she can have a complete recovery and can find love and caring in her world. I'm so happy you're taking this on. I know she'll benefit from your love.


----------



## Sheri

Poor little girl! How could anyone allow that neglect!!! 

Linda, good wishes in taking her in...you are an angel. (She does look like a Hav, doesn't she?)


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh seeing that sweet face just makes me tear up....that poor, precious baby. Bless you for stepping up to help.


----------



## Poornima

Linda, all the best with Lily! You are her :angel:


----------



## marb42

Poor little girl. Bless you for taking her. I hope she heals quickly; her injuries sound so painful. Please let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*positive vibes*

thank you all so much for your love and support. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## kudo2u

Oh my gosh, that poor little girl!!!

I wish I had some advice for you. All I can say is thank you for taking her in and showing her some love and kindness. :grouphug:

Please let us know how things go once you pick her up.


----------



## mckennasedona

Linda, it is wonderful that you are taking her in. I pray for a successful surgery and recovery for her.


----------



## Scooter's Family

You're a sweetie Linda! She's so cute and will recover well with the love you'll give to her!


----------



## mellowbo

Again, Linda, you are such a dear to take this on. I'll have a donation for you at Eukanuba.
Carole


----------



## Annie Clark

Her eyes look so sad! I am so glad you can take her in and help.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tiger Lily*

Her pelvis was completely shattered. She has two incisions about four inches long on each hip. She was completely shaved down to the skin. She adores me, but isn't so sure about Riki who is very curious and comes near her crate.

She can walk but is very wobbly, like she is drunk. She has to stay in her crate for up to eight weeks to keep her from falling, running, or jumping. Right now she is okay with it because her energy is low...but I am sure it will be more difficult as time goes on.

I've taken her outside to potty three times. Why of all days did it have to pour in California today. She is on medication for infected eyes, probably due to the mess of her coat.

More than lucky to be alive. Her legs are a little longer than my dogs...but she has the same tail and soft coat. She likes to eat, which is a very good sign.


----------



## judith

linda, good for you for being there for her, i hope her recovery is quick and as easy on the both of you as possible. please keep us posted


----------



## moxie

What a lucky dog!


----------



## Missy

Linda, I am just catching up to this thread. Hugs to you and like Debra said...LUCKY DOG to have found you.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Rikidaisy said:


> Her pelvis was completely shattered. She has two incisions about four inches long on each hip. She was completely shaved down to the skin. She adores me, but isn't so sure about Riki who is very curious and comes near her crate.
> 
> She can walk but is very wobbly, like she is drunk. She has to stay in her crate for up to eight weeks to keep her from falling, running, or jumping. Right now she is okay with it because her energy is low...but I am sure it will be more difficult as time goes on.
> 
> I've taken her outside to potty three times. Why of all days did it have to pour in California today. She is on medication for infected eyes, probably due to the mess of her coat.
> 
> More than lucky to be alive. Her legs are a little longer than my dogs...but she has the same tail and soft coat. She likes to eat, which is a very good sign.


Please keep us updated, happy the surgery is over. What will you do to keep her occupied while she is rehabing? Thank you for all you have done.


----------



## pjewel

I'm sending Lily healing and loving thoughts to get her through the next couple of months. Keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## Pixiesmom

That sweet little pumpkin! I hope she turns out to be a fantastic success story.


----------



## Evye's Mom

This was so heartbreaking to read. But with you in her life, I know there will be a happy ending.


----------



## marltonmommy

God Bless you! Thank you for taking her and loving her, you are definitely her angel!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*A new doggy bed*

I bought her a new doggy bed for her giant crate, the size great danes use so she has some room. The new bed was accepted immediately and she curled up in it. She has a hard time turning to do the doggy dig dance before lying down. She sleeps most of the day. Is very calm about the situation actually. She has a sweater as she is shivering without any coat!

Oh those eyes!


----------



## marb42

Poor baby, it's so sad to hear what she's been through. I hope that she continues to be nice and calm so she heals well. Please keep us posted on her.
Gina


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh bless her little heart...I'm so happy she is with you for her recovery. Bet she thinks she is in heaven, despite the pain of the healing process.


----------



## JCChaplin

LInda, you are doing such a wonderful thing! I have just put a donation in the mail for Lilly. I adopted a Collie/Retriever mix 9 years ago who had also been hit by a car. They had repaired her pelvis and both hips. She is 10 years old now and has been such a gift to our family. Other people wouldn't adopt her because of her problems, but with all the love she gets, she has been absolutely fine all these years! Lilly will be fine too! Good luck!


----------



## kudo2u

I'm so glad to hear she's doing well!

I bet she's super cute in her oversized bed. We must see pictures!


----------



## scoobydoo

Bless both of you. Heres hoping for a speedy recovery x


----------



## pjewel

I'm so glad she's doing as well as she is, given the circumstances. I'm happy she's with you.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Thank you for the donations...*

Lily says hello. I bought her a hoodie to keep her warm since she has no coat...
She enjoys her kong with cheesy insides.
She doesn't love her cone...but it is what it is.
One side, there is another long incision on the other side where her pelvis was repaired. She is one lucky girl first to be alive, second to have survived the shelter, and third to have been rescued by Rover Rescue.

The last thing, I think we are lucky to be fostering her. She is a sweet girl. Riki and Daisy wish she could play with them...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*The coat is because...*

They gave poor Lily a schnauzer cut...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*The foster siblings...*

Daisy and Riki wish she could come out of the crate and play with them...but the doctor says six weeks, no running or jumping...crate rest only. Can you imagine?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

God bless for all the help she is getting, it is my best Christmas story of the season. i know you say "luck", but I believe there is something wonderful for Lily ahead. She has certainly earned it, hasn't she. How very pretty she is! Thank you so much for what you are doing for Lily. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*End of week one...*

Tiger Lily has been with us for one week. She sleeps most of the time, and I realized watching her in the crate that my dogs sleep a great deal of the time too. They run around alot after meals...and on walks, but if I am home, they are usually resting, sleeping, or following me from room to room.

Lily needs a bath, didn't have one at the vet's...so even though she was shaved down to the skin, she could smell sweeter. Not until she is all healed. She is supposed to go in for a check up in a week or two. The stitches will dissolve on their own so they won't have to be removed.

She likes to chew on her bones and chew sticks or else she chews on her paws. I'm going to try benadryl. What is it with whiter dogs and the chewing of the paws?

She likes her belly rubbed and wants to go for a walk. But back in the crate she must go after going potty. She is starting to stamp her paws as she is feeling better when she is excited. She is still weak in the hind quarters and does walk like a little drunk.

Every day she gets healthier, I can tell. I'm trying to keep a bit of emotional distance because I think two dogs is enough...my husband keeps reminding me!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Rikidaisy said:


> Tiger Lily has been with us for one week. She sleeps most of the time, and I realized watching her in the crate that my dogs sleep a great deal of the time too. They run around alot after meals...and on walks, but if I am home, they are usually resting, sleeping, or following me from room to room.
> 
> Lily needs a bath, didn't have one at the vet's...so even though she was shaved down to the skin, she could smell sweeter. Not until she is all healed. She is supposed to go in for a check up in a week or two. The stitches will dissolve on their own so they won't have to be removed.
> 
> She likes to chew on her bones and chew sticks or else she chews on her paws. I'm going to try benadryl. What is it with whiter dogs and the chewing of the paws?
> 
> She likes her belly rubbed and wants to go for a walk. But back in the crate she must go after going potty. She is starting to stamp her paws as she is feeling better when she is excited. She is still weak in the hind quarters and does walk like a little drunk.
> 
> Every day she gets healthier, I can tell. I'm trying to keep a bit of emotional distance because I think two dogs is enough...my husband keeps reminding me!


I don't know how you will be able to keep an emotional distance here with Tiger Lily. Good luck in that! She seems like she just might be a heart stealer!! Of course, I could be wrong, but I don't think so, she is darling. I do love her hoodie!


----------



## pjewel

Linda, Seeing Lily coming along and having a comforting home to recuperate in is a sheer joy. I'm so glad you get to see her healing from life's wounds as she worms her way deeper and deeper into your heart. You'll know the right thing to do when the time comes, and if you do fail fostering 101 it's only because it was exactly what was meant to be. 

Sending her . . . and you cyber hugs.


----------



## scoobydoo

I just love to hear all the positive news. I so hope Tiger Lilys story has a happy ending x


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tuesday*

Well, it has been almost two weeks since her surgery. I took a fecal sample into the vet just to check things out. And she has a follow-up appointment for Friday.

The vet says that frontline doesn't work anymore (boy did I find this to be true this summer) and is selling Vectra now instead. They are refunding money to people who bought Frontline from them. Everyone there knows Tiger Lily and they love her.

I have been blessed by several forum members who wrote checks for her surgery...what a pleasant and wonderful surprise. Here is her holiday photo...photoshopped of course....


----------



## TheVintageVamp

What a sweet, sweet baby....and how wonderful you are taking such loving care of her, even if you are 'trying' to keep an emotional distance.

From the Christmas photo, I do believe even your hubby is becoming a bit taken with her?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Rikidaisy said:


> Well, it has been almost two weeks since her surgery. I took a fecal sample into the vet just to check things out. And she has a follow-up appointment for Friday.
> 
> The vet says that frontline doesn't work anymore (boy did I find this to be true this summer) and is selling Vectra now instead. They are refunding money to people who bought Frontline from them. Everyone there knows Tiger Lily and they love her.
> 
> I have been blessed by several forum members who wrote checks for her surgery...what a pleasant and wonderful surprise. Here is her holiday photo...photoshopped of course....


How sweet, love it! Merry Christmas back!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Are her eyes looking happier?*

She came into rescue on December 1. She had her operation on December 2...and here she is yesterday...
The newer one is the one licking her chops? See what love can do!


----------



## Kathie

Yes, I can definitely see some sparkle in her eyes!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I'm so glad you can!*

I was hoping it wasn't just me who noticed. For a little girl in pain, I think she is doing very well. I cannot imagine having to stay in place for six weeks. But for her it has already been two tomorrow.

I didn't know if I could foster. I thought it would be very hard, which is why I have only volunteered as Quilt Coordinator for HRI. I think that fostering can be very rewarding so long as your dogs or the foster dog like each other. We shall see how that goes once she can come out of her crate in a few weeks.

Right now they sniff each other when I hold her...but she growls at them when she is in her crate. She also has a fine bone in there...

It seems to me that she must have had a home because she is a good dog...but why the never had her spayed I'll never guess. She has not had puppies though. She only weighs 13 pounds even though she is taller than Riki. She is very thin still, but boy can she eat.

We had a rescue cat that was feral and he never overcame his fear of not having enough food. He was always breaking into the cabinets and biting through boxes and plastic to eat anything. He passed away last year at 18...he had a very good life. I hope he has plenty to eat in Kitty Heaven.


----------



## LuckyOne

Her eyes tell the whole story. That is one happy girl now. God bless both of you!


----------



## LuvCicero

Linda, you are a dear sweet lady. Her entire face looks happier!


----------



## Mraymo

Lily looks so sweet. She sure does look like a schnauzer with that cut. I'm glad she has a loving home to recooperate in. I bet it will be hard to keep her in the crate towards the end of the 6 weeks. She looks great.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Awwww....poor Lily. She had such a hard time, but I'm so glad she's with you. You can definitely see the sparkle in her eyes. Bless you both!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I wish my own two dogs were as well house-trained...*

Perhaps it is because she has to stay in her crate, but when I take her outside she first pees right away, then does number two.

Here is what Riki does, sniff pee, sniff pee, sniff pee....walk walk walk walk sniff sniff finally number two.

Here is what Daisy does, walk, walk walk walk sniff sniff circle sniff walk walk walk and on and one and finally pee. Then walk walk walk sniff sniff circle cirlce run circle run circle sniff circle then finally number two...

Do your dogs make such a big production out of going potty?

Tiger Lily definitely has this potty thing down. Now I see the true benefit of early crate/potty training. It isn't cruel. It actually gives well-trained dogs more freedom in the long run! I thought it was so mean when they were puppies. I have completely changed my mind about it though.

Tiger Lily doesn't really have a choice in the matter...but she is doing amazingly well. Tomorrow is her follow-up appointment at the vets to see how she is healing. I hope soon she will be allowed to go for short walks.


----------



## luv3havs

Linda,
You are doing such a great thing for Lily!

I was laughing when you described the potty habits of your dogs.
Cali and chico were both crate trained as pups but they have different routines.
Chico takes a few steps and pees, and then walks a bit and poops. No big deal.Only problem is that after I go to the trash can in the park to dump the poop , on the way back home he has to poop again.

Cali, on the other hand, has to find just the right spot to pee. She sniffs and walks and sniffs and walks and then squats.
But for no.2 , she changes directions and she MUST go in several circles, change directions again, find another spot and then do more circles. I counted 40 circles yesterday when she was trying to find her spot. It was really cold and my patience was leaving me..

Gotta luv them for "going" outside.LOL


----------



## January

I love reading about Lily's progress. You are doing a wonderful job with her. I have enjoyed immensely the descriptions of pee/potty behavior. Raffy (male) gets right down to business, but Serena is a whole other story. You must understand that the fate of the universe rests on her finding the exact, right location for her potty. Therefore, there is a LOT of walking and running around as she conducts her search. Just when I think she has decided to pick a spot and she actually starts to go, the voices tell her that it's the wrong place after all, and we go through the whole thing again. It takes her forever! I thought she was unique, now I know she is not. She does somewhat better -- less choosy -- on her walks. 
January--NJ


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Lily visits the vet*

Lily has gained one pound. She doesn't have to wear her cone anymore (but she will, I'll explain later). She is allowed to come out of her crate but must stay on her leash as she cannot jump...and must not allow herself to splay. The vet said that the bone calcifies around the pins around four or five weeks, so she has two more to go.

We have pergo floors, so I think that staying in the crate mostly is the best thing. She originally had an eye infection and now that is gone.

What she does have though is itching of the paws and inner thigh. So I put her cone back on. I don't know if it is because she was shaved down and now she can itch...but she was biting so hard on her lower legs that I put the cone back on. She might suffer from seasonal allergies as Daisy does...but she hasn't been on much grass other than short periods to eliminate.

I have her on a medication for her stools, seems she must have eaten a little of her own so she has a parasite called coccidia...another reason these dogs must not eat their own stools! I know on another thread a lot of them have this urge.

She is taking benadryl for her itching, but might need temaryl P or a shot of steroids if this level continues.

Do dogs feel itchy during their cycle? Her vulva is swollen, and they didn't do her spay during her initial surgery as it took so many hours. She will be spayed in about five weeks when she has her strength.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

It sounds like Lily is doing well under your care. Is there anything in her crate she could be allergic to? No wool I am sure. Allergies can be very difficult to pin down. Maybe someone will have better ideas than I about the itching, I hope so. Is there anything you can put on it topically that they vet might recommend? How did she react to the vet visit? Thank you again for all you are doing for Lily, and thank you for keeping us in the loop about her progress :angel:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tiger Lily meets Santa Paws*

TL met Santa Paws...with Riki and Daisy.

I am going to change her food and also use benadryl for the itchies. I have some colloidal oatmeal spray also for the itchies.

She is no longer bald as her coat is coming in, so much that it is starting to cover the incision areas on both hips. I cannot wait to see her long coat that is white with tips of silver.

Right now she is busy trying to get the treat at the end of her kong, which she loves. She is much more of a chewer than my two...but then they don't have to spend all that time in a crate...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Oh you are a lucky girl TL My favorite Christmas miracle thanks to your Mama!!! Thanks for sharing, it renews my faith!! Hugs to all, Flynn:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## pjewel

Aw, look at her sweet, beautiful self. I hope Santa Paws put in a good word for her for a speedy recovery. Give that girl an extra hug and a kiss from me.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Sponge bath...*

Ah we are blessed as havanese owners. Our dogs don't smell like dogs. Tiger Lily is mixed with something dog even though she is non-shedding, she smells like dog. I guess this is why our dogs are hypoallergenic. I gave her a sponge bath because I cannot risk her splaying her legs for at least five more weeks. She was so good being groomed...not like my guys, but then again she has spent so much time in the crate she is probably is happy to be out even if it means being groomed.

I have a thing about dog ears being groomed well. So many people let the waxy build up go and it grows under the ear and causes terrible mats. Lily is so white and no tear staining. She is enjoying the raw diet my dogs eat of venison which hopefully will end her itching. My husband asked me if taking care of three was too much, and no it really isn't. I'm almost a groomer by trade right about now. I find it relaxing and actually love the sweet smell of a newly washed and blown havanese.

Lily wants to come out and play, but it is hard because I don't want the dogs rough housing and her to slip on the pergo. So she only comes out to sit on my lap or to go for short walks...I guess a human with this sort of surgery would be bed ridden for a very long time, perhaps longer. She is able to do number two by balancing mostly on her front paws, like a yoga pose! Amazing.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tiger Lily tells a rescue dogs Tail...*

A Rescue Christmas Tail (no puppies for Christmas!)

Twas the night before Christmas 
when all thru the house 
Not a creature was stirring 
not even a mouse. 
The stockings were hung by the chimney with care 
In hopes that St. Nick soon would be there. 
The children all nestled snug in their beds 
With no thought of their dog filling their head. 
And mom in her kerchief and I in my cap 
Knew the dog was cold, but didn't care much about that. 
When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter 
I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter. 
Away to the window I flew like a flash 
Figuring the dog freed his chain and was into the trash.. 
The moon on the breast of the new fallen snow 
gave the luster of mid-day to the shaking dog below. 
When what to my wondering eyes should appear 
But Santa Clause with his eyes full of tears. 
He unchained the thin dog once so lively and quick 
A long ago Christmas present now forgotten and sick. 
More rapid than eagles he called the dog's name 
and the dog ran to him despite all his pain. 
Now Dasher, now Dancer, now Prancer and Vixen 
On Comet on Cupid on Donner and Blitzen. 
To the top of the porch to the top of the wall 
Let's find this dog a home where he will be loved by all. 
I knew in an instant there would be no gifts this year 
For Santa had made one thing quite clear. 
The gift of a dog is not just for the season 
We had gotten the dog for the wrong reason. 
In our haste and hurry to fill our kids gift list 
There was one important thing that we had missed 
A dog should be family, and cared for the same 
You don't give a gift, then put it on a chain. 
And I heard him explain as he rode out of site, 
"You weren't given a gift, you were given a life."

Please support Havanese Rescue! Over 112 dogs taken in this year...


----------



## pjewel

Aw gee, Linda, did it to me again. Unfortunately, how true it is. God bless all the babies looking for a forever home in which they will find love and caring, a good meal and a warm bed to lie in. Merry Christmas!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Where's Tiger Lily at Christmas...*

Surgery on December 2, so today is 23 days later...bones beginning a bit to calcify around the metal pins on both sides. She wants to run though. What a sweet girl, she was excited to see all our guests today and wagged her tail like crazy. She and Daisy do not bark, while Riki more than makes it up for both of them. Of course, he settles down when they come in the door...Daisy starts this high pitched cry of where have you been for so long, but Lilly wags and wags in her crate!

Lily survived an evening of Kailua Pig slow cooking in the crock pot. And she didn't complain a bit. My two were balancing on their hind legs sniffing the air crying for what smelled like a fantastic treat. Tiger Lily had a taste of ham and lots of rubbies from our guests. Everyone thinks she is beautiful. My sister calls her an A plus.

If we had carpet, she could be out more...but this slippery pergo isn't okay for her because she absolutely cannot risk slipping and having her legs splay apart. So she accepts sitting on your lap for long periods of time, she seems to be quite the lap dog.

Tiger Lily got another sponge bath as I am working to get the rough skin and coat around the goopy area left by the tape holding down the IV. That is where she seems to itch the most. I still have to keep the cone on her because she chews on her legs a lot. Not where she has the incision, but the lower legs and round area of her hip/leg.

You can see her crate is Great Dane sized, so she has some room to move around...although she sleeps a lot.

Here are some holiday pics of Tiger Lily and gang...Alana with Riki and Daisy, and the three dogs hanging out. See those shiny, slippery pergo floors...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Cutie Patootie...*

Tiger Lily posing...on Christmas...left to right, Linda with Daisy and Riki, Uncle Jim, Auntie Lisa, Perry with Tiger Lily, and Alana...


----------



## mellowbo

Tiger Lily is looking great Linda! You guys are one special family! I also have to admit that when I met Tiger Lily I also knew she was one special lady!!
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Who is knocking at the door?*

Who is knocking at the door? Riki is barking...Daisy is looking...who could it be? This is probably the only snow Tiger Lily will see this winter...unless we go to Big Bear!


----------



## Scooter's Family

She's so sweet Linda! What a lovely home she's in, she must be feeling Christmas blessings being with you and having so many who care for her!


----------



## Leslie

Tiger Lily's definitely found a wonderful family to care for her while she's healing. You're doing such a great job with her, Linda. Maybe Tori and I will get to meet her someday soon??? 

:hug: Linda, Alana and Perry :hug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

How darling! So good to see her looking so happy to be a part of your wonderful family. I bet TL never had a better Christmas! Thanks for all you have done for her. FLynn


----------



## pjewel

Aw Linda, it's heartwarming to see her with the family. It's a little like a Christmas miracle for this very special little girl. Sending her healing vibes.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dog Play*

She is getting very excited watching Riki and Daisy RLH. I don't know if she liked them much at first, but she is used to them now and does like them. She was worried at first that they would try to take her food...but these guys aren't huge chow hounds unless it it table food, so she doesn't have anything to worry about.

That is one thing she has to wait to do, run around on the furniture jumping from couch to chair to floor and back as these two nuts do. It must be like watching TV comedy for her, it sure is for me. Daisy thinks she is a cat in the tree and has to be on the highest perch, and Riki is the one jumping up and down from the floor to get her to chase him.

She is so vocal too. She really lets you know when she has to go out to potty, she sings a little song. Wish Daisy would!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Paws up!*

She must be feeling better. She is sleeping on her back with her paws up! Belly up must mean legs feeling better! Yipee, she is healing.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Wonderful news Linda, so happy to read that she's feeling better. You and your family are doing such a wonderful thing in caring for her.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Rikidaisy said:


> She must be feeling better. She is sleeping on her back with her paws up! Belly up must mean legs feeling better! Yipee, she is healing.


I think sleeping belly up means she feels very safe now. That is great!


----------



## terdonal

Wonderful to follow this and see what a wonderful thing you have done for this little girl. All the best for the new year.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Hey folks, I've been in a crate since December 3!*

One of the beauties of crate rehab, is that the dog comes out for potty. This really insures excellent housetraining. Tiger Lily goes immediately, no looking for a half hour sniffing like Daisy does.

TL is growing weary of the crate, although she has some amazing chew bones in there and a super nice bed. She can go for long walks now...and boy does she want to go and go. Two more weeks though before she gets her freedom, as we need to insure the calcification of bone around all the "hardware". She seems to be doing great. And she loves to cuddle.

Only one issue, she barks like crazy at other dogs. She loves my dogs now, but wasn't so crazy about them at first. So soon training must begin.

I love how she sleeps on her back with her legs in this silly poses, all the more funny with short coat so you really see the legs. She finds interesting poses on the doggy bed too which are funny.

Sort of neat to watch the coat grow back week to week. You cannot even see the scars on both sides of her hips...so miracles do happen...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*And then the hard part...*

I love TL. And I also have two dogs of my own. There comes a time in the part of fostering that you have to begin considering helping find a furever home.

Daisy likes TL now as she spends most of her time in the crate. Riki loves every dog, but Daisy really only likes Riki. Even when we go to Havanese playdates, Daisy hangs out with me. She plays with Riki but sort of stays close to me until most of the dogs leave. She has never been comfortable in crowds...and tolerates other havanese to a point. For this reason, I have hesitated to foster even for HRI.

So how do you foster, completely fall in love, and also know that it is your job to help find a new home for the dog you have cared for and nursed back to health? I made a commitment to my husband that she would be our foster dog...

I know that a lot of folks fail fostering 101 and make the dog a home from foster to adopt. Geez, the vet bills for two are high enough...and grooming two is plenty. When you walk three they tend to go in and out and make a braid.

Sigh. You do fall in love even if you tell yourself that you have to keep a bit of emotional distance. But then again, you also know that a perfect home is out there...and that Daisy would be miserable with a third dog full-time.

Sigh. I guess the good news is that I will be able to foster again. And that I did a good thing.

It will be hard the day I have to say goodbye...but it is part of the rescue journey. I'm grateful I get to be a part of it...


----------



## lfung5

Linda,
Don't tell me about failing foster 101, when I'm about to get my first HRI foster on Tuesday! I guess my motivation for finding him a forever home, is knowing my limits...... and that's 3!!
Glad to hear she's coming along and that in 2 weeks she will have her freedom. Yahoo!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Ah Linda, if I were closer and things were a bit different financially at the moment, I would be clamoring to be Tiger Lily's furever mama. You see, Murray is a Hav with a bit of something else as well....we were told Bichon Frise. I'll bet they would be great buddies, but my reality is that even if I passed the criteria, I could not afford to transport her or come get her at this point in time.  Someday, though....


----------



## Scooter's Family

Rikidaisy said:


> Sigh. I guess the good news is that I will be able to foster again. And that I did a good thing.
> 
> It will be hard the day I have to say goodbye...but it is part of the rescue journey. I'm grateful I get to be a part of it...


You most certainly did do a good thing! As a total failure myself, I think you have lots of courage to give so much love and care and then be able to let go. You're getting some special blessings for this Linda! :hug:


----------



## Eva

Giving them up is definitely the hardest part of fostering..hugs to you for being the wonderful person that you are and giving this little girl a second chance at a new life :hug:


----------



## Lunastar

{{{Linda}}}


----------



## solsken

Awww, I just read this whole thread. I could tell you were falling in love with Lily. What a difference from Day 1! She is a doll and you have truly done a wonderful thing. Finding that perfect home for her will be bittersweet and I bet you will have a hard time when she goes. It's all a process. There are many more babies that will need your special skills and time.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Hi Linda! Just wanted to check in on you & Tiger Lily. You've been on my mind lately. All you wonderful HRI folks have been....Thank you for all you do and are doing.


----------



## marltonmommy

I also have been thinking about Tiger Lily and wondering how things were going?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tiger Lilly spay day*

Today was TL's spay day and recheck on her surgery of December 3. She is a Rover Rescue dog, which is a local rescue. I do work for HRI, but she was a local dog in need of assistance, and I could, so I did!

After all these weeks of crate rest, the left side is fully healed but the right side is not. She really got crushed...but the vet still expects a full recovery, just three more weeks in the crate. She can go for walks, just no jumping or playing. We think she is probably way less than two, more of an adolescent which is probably about up to a year and a half. She has tons of energy and so wants to play with my dogs.

The good news is that she is fully housetrained. Here is a picture of her matted mess self when she first came to Rover Rescue out of the animal shelter to the vets...one big mat of coat came off. Her coat is now about 1/2 to 3/4 inches and is very soft. She is white with a little silver.

I only wish Daisy was as housetrained as she is. Lilly and Riki will go out in the rain...Daisy will go but she will not pee!


----------



## Lunastar

OH Linda you are such an angel for this dear girl. Thank you


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Please send healing prayers...*

Poor girl, major surgery on December 3...and now a spay on January 21. The incision is just a bit over an inch...how does the vet do it?

She is drugged out and sleeping with her feet up in the air which is so funny. I have her crate near the heater so she is as snug as a bug in a rug...pleasant healing dreams TL.

Thanks for asking about her.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Here is a little pink Tiger Lily to help her heal!*

Isn't this pretty, just like she is!


----------



## Pixiesmom

I'm so happy she's under your care! What a sweetie.


----------



## marltonmommy

I think about her all the time and think about how wonderful you have been for her and continue to be. Thank you for what you have done and for being an inspiration to all of us. I will be thinking and praying for both of you. She is fighter and will be running and playing with your pack in no time!


----------



## pjewel

Awww! TL sweetie, rest up from your surgery and have happy hav dreams.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Thank you, Linda. Although I have only 'known' her from your posts and pictures, little Tiger Lily has captured my heart. I'll always think of her and wish her well as she continues to heal and then find her very own forever home.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Growing stronger...now crate free*

She has the okay from the vet to be free. She can run, jump, play, go up and down stairs and just be a regular dog! She is happy!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Lily and socialization*

Lily initially growled at my dogs. And upon going on walks, I realized she hasn't had much exposure to many things. She barks at other dogs and cats. So little by little I have been working with her (she has only been able to go on long walks for over a week) and introducing her to new things.

Today she had a doggy playdate with Sammy, and of course, Riki and Daisy. Here is the gang after lots of play...

There is Lily with me, Sammy, my friend Rebecca, Riki (half on Rebecca and half on Maya her daughter), and Daisy. The last photo is of Lily and her new friend Sammy...it took a while for her to not be afraid, then she loved him...


----------



## marltonmommy

Wow! She looks amazing, what a wonderful job you have done. She looks so happy and so free. Thank you again for saving her life and helping her to have a happy, healthy future!


----------



## krandall

Oh, Linda! That's fabulous! She's gorgeous, and looks so-o-o happy. She is one lucky girl to have ended up in your tender loving care for all this time!


----------



## pjewel

Oh Linda, she has the cutest face. What a joy it must be, helping her to discover the pleasures of just being a dog.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thank you never seems enough in these cases. I know you have helped her along the way to trusting and loving people. And I know she has added a lot of love to your life too. Hugs,


----------



## marb42

Great news that she's free. She looks so happy on resting on your lap


----------



## luv3havs

Linda,
That is wonderful news about Lily. You had such patience during the whole recovery period and Lily is one lucky dog!

I love the pictures of the dogs and peeps on the couch!

So the big question-is Lily staying at your house????


----------



## Brady's mom

She looks fantastic. It is so nice to see her so happy. You have done such a wonderful thing for her.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Lilly looks fabulous and so happy!!!! Thank you - thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Hooray for Lili! Linda you are such an angel.


----------



## Kathie

Lily is such a beautiful girl and will make someone a wonderful pet - will it be you?


----------



## Leslie

Linda~ What a wonderful job you've done w/her. You're my hero :hug: and Lily's :angel:


----------



## TheVintageVamp

What a wonderful new life Lilly is leading. I wonder if she thinks she is in doggie heaven?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

TheVintageVamp said:


> What a wonderful new life Lilly is leading. I wonder if she thinks she is in doggie heaven?


You can bet Lily KNOWS she is in doggie heaven. Seriously I hope and pray Lily cannot remember anything about her former life, just day by day living the life every little dog deserves to live...thank you Linda for helping make this possible :clap2:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Rikidaisy said:


> Today was TL's spay day and recheck on her surgery of December 3. She is a Rover Rescue dog, which is a local rescue. I do work for HRI, but she was a local dog in need of assistance, and I could, so I did!
> 
> After all these weeks of crate rest, the left side is fully healed but the right side is not. She really got crushed...but the vet still expects a full recovery, just three more weeks in the crate. She can go for walks, just no jumping or playing. We think she is probably way less than two, more of an adolescent which is probably about up to a year and a half. She has tons of energy and so wants to play with my dogs.
> 
> The good news is that she is fully housetrained. Here is a picture of her matted mess self when she first came to Rover Rescue out of the animal shelter to the vets...one big mat of coat came off. Her coat is now about 1/2 to 3/4 inches and is very soft. She is white with a little silver.
> 
> I only wish Daisy was as housetrained as she is. Lilly and Riki will go out in the rain...Daisy will go but she will not pee!


Wow what a difference in this picture and the last one..Linda, I know it was a difficult time for you, but thank you so much...Hugs again.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Lily is the featured dog on Rover Rescue this week...*

Ah I grow more and more attached. And I know that my two dogs are enough. They have grown fond of each other...but Daisy still prefers her solace in Riki alone.

As a foster mom, I have grown so much...and how empty the house will be when she goes to her furever home. Lily did so well after her surgery. She loves having the freedom in the house now but I keep her in the crate at night and when we aren't home just in case. She tends to be very protective of her chew toys where mine could care less but they do steal!

I made a commitment to our family that Ms. Lily would be our foster. And some day I will foster again. Right now our focus is on continued rehab for behavior. She has a fear of dogs she does not know. Once she knows them, she is fine...but that isn't fun when walking on a leash.

She loves to push her head under my arm and be cuddled. Anyone in Southern California know someone longing for a dog to love?


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Linda, you are amazing. What a wonderful gift you have given Tiger Lily and her still be found furever home.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Rikidaisy said:


> Ah I grow more and more attached. And I know that my two dogs are enough. They have grown fond of each other...but Daisy still prefers her solace in Riki alone.
> 
> As a foster mom, I have grown so much...and how empty the house will be when she goes to her furever home. Lily did so well after her surgery. She loves having the freedom in the house now but I keep her in the crate at night and when we aren't home just in case. She tends to be very protective of her chew toys where mine could care less but they do steal!
> 
> I made a commitment to our family that Ms. Lily would be our foster. And some day I will foster again. Right now our focus is on continued rehab for behavior. She has a fear of dogs she does not know. Once she knows them, she is fine...but that isn't fun when walking on a leash.
> 
> She loves to push her head under my arm and be cuddled. Anyone in Southern California know someone longing for a dog to love?


I do hope you can find the right home for her. I guess at this point it is difficult to say if she needs to be in a home as an only dog, or if she needs a home with one other. I have seen the posts about how some people feel they could give more individual attention with one and some think two are okay. With Lily, I wonder if she would become very possessive of her owners if she were the only dog?? The reason I say this is your mention of how she is possessive of her toys and her fear of other dogs when walking...(I am just curious here what others think, guess I am watching too many training films, but I personally would love to see others opinions here on this problem) :angel: Thanks!


----------



## krandall

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I do hope you can find the right home for her. I guess at this point it is difficult to say if she needs to be in a home as an only dog, or if she needs a home with one other. I have seen the posts about how some people feel they could give more individual attention with one and some think two are okay. With Lily, I wonder if she would become very possessive of her owners if she were the only dog?? The reason I say this is your mention of how she is possessive of her toys and her fear of other dogs when walking...(I am just curious here what others think, guess I am watching too many training films, but I personally would love to see others opinions here on this problem) :angel: Thanks!


I think you CAN keep an "only dog" properly socialized, but it's a lot of work, and you have to be aware of it and working on it all the time. That said, I'm not sure that even if Lily got used to one other family dog, that would generalize to other dogs. Dogs are not good at generalizing under the best of circumstances. That's why you need to "proof" trained behaviors in all sorts of different settings.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I was looking back over all of this post. From the first frightened little girl , the surgery and her wonderful "hat", the Chirstmas card, all the great photos showing her progress, this is a wonderful story and I really think you should write a book on this little girl's life with you. THink about it!!! It would encourage fosters, promote rescue, perhaps even earn some press for HRI....or if you want to not say what kind of dog she is, you don't have to... Please think about it. I remember feeling so blue Christmas because I was alone this year (without Bailey) and when I saw that Christmas card it just warmed my heart...so have all the other things you have accomplished with her. It would make a wonderful book!!!


----------



## oohbetty

wow! She looks great! You are so lucky to have found each other. What a beautiful puppy!


----------



## mintchip

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I was looking back over all of this post. From the first frightened little girl , the surgery and her wonderful "hat", the Chirstmas card, all the great photos showing her progress, this is a wonderful story and I really think you should write a book on this little girl's life with you. THink about it!!! It would encourage fosters, promote rescue, perhaps even earn some press for HRI....or if you want to not say what kind of dog she is, you don't have to... Please think about it. I remember feeling so blue Christmas because I was alone this year (without Bailey) and when I saw that Christmas card it just warmed my heart...so have all the other things you have accomplished with her. It would make a wonderful book!!!


I agree!:whoo:


----------

